# Question for turkey call makers



## Woodnknots

Thinking of getting into this game, even if only for my own use.  I am confused about a couple of minor things though.  I hear about a striking surface (pretty self explanatory) and a sound board.  I always thought they were one in the same, but apparently not so much.  Now I read about slate on glass, etc...  
So...  I got the pot down pretty well, but I'm confused on the construction over all. Does the striking surface and sound board touch?  Are they seperated somehow?  I want to make some good sounding calls, and don't want to make a bunch of duds before I get it right.  Thanks for the help in advance!

Dave


----------



## longbeard

Dave,
I'm in the same waters so to speak.
have not made one YET. But have the glass and slate coming.
As for them touching, no they do not touch. When you "hollow" out your pot, you will leave a "pedistal" in the middle of your pot for your slate or glass, that depends on your taste, to set on. I do know you will make several befre you get the sound just the way you want it, so dont glue your glass or slate down that you cant get it off to change things. There are some good videos on youtube you can watch. Hope this helps, and maybe somebody that is more experience can chime in and help us both. Good luck.


----------



## Florida Marine

I am full into turkey call season now!  

Check out custom calls.com and THO both are excellent resources and on CC there is a newby sticky or three that really break it out.

I have an orange osage coming off the lathe, crystal sound board with a bronze glass playing surface.  Love making calls.  Planning on branching out to box calls this year also, its hard to play my own pots and then take out a store bought box call.

http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php

I am FL Marine there also.

Sean


----------



## nsfr1206

I have made some and they sell! Got my info out of wood turning design. Get a back issue?


----------



## Florida Marine

Also, if you got specific questions - PM me.  

I cannot WAIT until thunder chicken season!  07 April is youth day, got a buddy and master turkey hunter calling for my son that day so I can sit tight with him and get him on a bird.  In a week or so going to start the early morning drives around the training areas on base and hitting the morning air with a crow call to get them gobbling on roost.

Hairs are standing up just thinking about it!!!


----------



## fernhills

I was going to, still am, if i get to figure them out completely.  Went so far as to buy the 3 mandrels, used for duck, goose and turkey pot calls. the mandrels work with a collet chuck. The mandrels really help  turning the pots. All the duck and goose calls i did make (10) did sell, but i just did not get back to replacing them. Carl


----------



## GaTurner83

Florida Marine said:


> I am full into turkey call season now!
> 
> Check out custom calls.com and THO both are excellent resources and on CC there is a newby sticky or three that really break it out.
> 
> I have an orange osage coming off the lathe, crystal sound board with a bronze glass playing surface. Love making calls. Planning on branching out to box calls this year also, its hard to play my own pots and then take out a store bought box call.
> 
> Custom Calls Online Message Forums - Index
> 
> Tho Game Calls Forums - Index
> 
> I am FL Marine there also.
> 
> Sean


 
Lots of good info on those two forums.There are many tutorials on the THO forums that will provide alot of good info.I make a few calls now and then but am gearing up here next week to make some Pot Calls.

Brooksidegamecalls.com is a good source for slate and glass among other things.


----------



## louisbry

Here is the site I used to make my turkey pot calls:
How To - Make Your Own Turkey Friction Call - Mostly Archery with dustyvarmint

Here are the further instructions I received via email from the author of the three part instructions to make a pot call:

The distance from the top of the sound board to the calling surface lip is 2.5mm. From the lip to the bottom of the pot is 9mm. The lip surrounding the calling surface is 1/8" and the lip under the surface is 1/8" so 1/4" sidewalls. Total pot depth is 3/4".


I made several calls last year following this tutorial and they were tried out by two experienced turkey hunter friends. Both said the sound was great. I hope this helps.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/first-turkey-pot-call-76328/


----------



## Woodnknots

Thanks for all the replies!  I have heard that instrument quality wood makes the best sounding calls.  I have a large chunk of 8/4 african mahogony that has been sitting in my shop for probably 5 years waiting to be put to good use.  I think I finally found that use!


----------



## McBryde

What size of blanks do you usually use for a pot call?

E


----------



## Woodnknots

McBryde said:


> What size of blanks do you usually use for a pot call?
> 
> E



I have heard start with 4" round blanks.


----------



## McBryde

How thick are they? 1"?

E


----------



## nx95240

McBryde said:


> What size of blanks do you usually use for a pot call?
> 
> E




4x4x1" is what most call maker use..


----------



## TellicoTurning

Dave,
Just came onto this thread... I've made about 1/2 dozen of the turkey pots... when I made mine, the directions called for a steel washer laid(glued) in the bottom of the call with the glass glued to that to act as the sounding board, then the slate was set into a recess in at the top... the glass and slate not touching... I opted to not use the steel washer since it was mostly for a spacer... I cut the bottom of the pot with a raised "washer" of wood that I glued the glass sounding board to... then cut a recess around the top of the call for the slate to sit in... I used both 3" (mostly) and the 2 1/2" slates... my depths of the pots varied from inch to almost 3 inches high... the height of the pot does change the tone some...


----------

